# AOC Testaccount?



## Schamanion (15. Mai 2008)

Neulich war ich im Elektronikladen meines Vertrauens, und sah dort die WoW Testaccount ( 10-tagige ) für nur 3 Euro. Diese währen eine sehr gute Wahl für mich, bezüglich des Spieles AoC.

Weiß da jemand, ob die Hersteller sowas für Release, oder etwas später geplant haben? 50 Euro sind doch schon arg viel, für ein Spiel. Auch wenn die Trailer, Movies und alles möglich mich extrem ansprechen..

MfG!


----------



## Theobald (15. Mai 2008)

Irgendwann kommt sowas bestimmt, aber mit Sicherheit nicht zum Release. Denn dort sollen zahlende Kunden spielen und es wird eh drunter und drüber gehen.

Ich würde mit einer Testversion frühestens in 6 Monaten rechnen.


----------



## Drakonis (15. Mai 2008)

mit jedem spiel gibts 5 testkeys mit, frag doch mal, ob jemand einen hat für dich


----------



## Aldaric87 (15. Mai 2008)

Drakonis schrieb:


> mit jedem spiel gibts 5 testkeys mit, frag doch mal, ob jemand einen hat für dich



Ui, dass is ma sehr nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakonis (16. Mai 2008)

öhm, nachtrag, gibt in der ce 5 testkeys. 1 in der normalen verison


----------



## Phash (17. Mai 2008)

hat evtl wer nen TestAcc zu verschenken?

Würds mir gern angucken bevor ichs kaufe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruthara (18. Mai 2008)

Falls noch jemand einen Testkey hat - würde mich sehr freuen !   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpa (18. Mai 2008)

solange die Spiele nicht ausgeliefert werden gibts auch keine "Testkeys"


----------



## Aiyana (18. Mai 2008)

würde mich über ein Testkey auch sehr freuen.

gruß Aiyana


----------



## caijo (18. Mai 2008)

Aiyana schrieb:


> würde mich über ein Testkey auch sehr freuen.
> 
> gruß Aiyana




also wenn es wirklich sowas wie ein test acc geben sollte,ich wäre auch sehr dankbar drüber


----------



## Chakkra! (19. Mai 2008)

caijo schrieb:


> also wenn es wirklich sowas wie ein test acc geben sollte,ich wäre auch sehr dankbar drüber



ich wäre auch sehr dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adelbern (19. Mai 2008)

sollte zufällig jemanden nen test account bereit haben würde ich den auch nehmen
wäre demjenigen sehr verbunden weil ich mir noch nicht sicher bin ob ich mir Aoc kaufen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Floppy (19. Mai 2008)

Joa über sonen test-Key würde ich mich auch freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wir zukünftigen Barbaren müssen doch zusammenhalten^^ 

thx im vorraus


----------



## Honoris (19. Mai 2008)

wäre auch sehr dankbar für einen testkey, würde mir das spiel gerne holen aber net ohne zu wissen wie es wirklich ist, wow ist einfach nur noch langweilig, leider...


----------



## Jaran (19. Mai 2008)

biete lotro testkey gegen aoc testkey!


----------



## Fox Hino (19. Mai 2008)

Schamanion schrieb:


> Neulich war ich im Elektronikladen meines Vertrauens, und sah dort die WoW Testaccount ( 10-tagige ) für nur 3 Euro. Diese währen eine sehr gute Wahl für mich, bezüglich des Spieles AoC.
> 
> Weiß da jemand, ob die Hersteller sowas für Release, oder etwas später geplant haben? 50 Euro sind doch schon arg viel, für ein Spiel. Auch wenn die Trailer, Movies und alles möglich mich extrem ansprechen..
> 
> MfG!




Also den TestAcc von WoW gibbets Kostenlos im Netz und bei GameStop ;D


Zu AoC gibbets noch keinen TestAcc. Wenn, dann sicher nur mal beim Händler mit Altersnachweis !


----------



## meldrakin (19. Mai 2008)

Dann reihe ich mich mal ein und erbitte einen Key :-)



> Ich will von einem Zeitalter berichten, das begann, als Atlantis im Meer versank und das endete, als die Söhne des Ajas die Macht eroberten. Ich will erzählen von Conan, der dazu ausersehen war in dieser Zeit der großen Abenteuer seine Stirn, hinter der sich viele Sorgen verbargen, mit der Juwelenkrone von Aquilonien zu schmücken. Ich will die Geschichte meines Herrn erzählen.


----------



## Tâmiya (19. Mai 2008)

Ok, will ich auch ma lieb den Peon machen^^

Wenn zufällig jemand die Lust verspürrt den AoC testacc zuverschenken und diser net im Freundeskreis bleiben sollte, wäre ich dankbar das Spiel antesten zu dürfen :-)

Hoffe hier geht Pm, habs nämlich noch net getestet^^

Lg Tâm


----------



## Durlok (19. Mai 2008)

wenn das spiel a,m freitag ausgeliefert wird kann ich 4 testkeys weggeben allerdings weiss ich nicht ob man sich das spiel wo runterladen kann oder ob man jemanden kennen mus damit man es von der dvd instalieren kann

testkey ohne spiel bring ja leider auch ned viel


----------



## Macaveli (19. Mai 2008)

will doch auch das spiel erst antesten bevor ichs kauf bin doch so arm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wär soooo froh über nen key


----------



## Dwargan (19. Mai 2008)

Ich würd auch gern nen key haben wenn einer mal einen übrig hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 biete nen HDRO key


----------



## jack159 (19. Mai 2008)

Meint ihr man muss bei einem Testaccount das gesamte Spiel (35G runterladen? 
Mir würde es reichen wenn ich in einem Raum bin wo ein paar Gegner sind und ich die bekämpfen kann. Das reicht bei mir schon aus um zu sagen ja könnte mir gefallen oder nein die Steuerung und das Kampfsystem liegt mir überhaupt nicht. Für vielleicht 2 Minuten Spielzeit will ich keine 35GB mit meiner DSL 2000 laden müssen.


----------



## Zidinjo (19. Mai 2008)

Glaub nicht, musst auch nur 13Gb laden. Ehrlich gesagt brauchst du AoC nicht testen, dir wird das gefallen.


----------



## jack159 (19. Mai 2008)

Ach "nur" 13GB das geht ja noch. Hab ich mit meinem DSL 2000 locker in 40 Stunden geladen....


----------



## JimmeyMV (19. Mai 2008)

ich möchte auch gerne einen!!!!

aber werde ich hier mein glück finden ?

ich denke SCHON 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zidinjo (19. Mai 2008)

Für Geld bekommst ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, Ich glaub das du mit deiner Schätzung ganz gut liegst.


----------



## teroa (19. Mai 2008)

in jeder AOC verpackung liegt nen gäste key mit drin....wenn ihr einen habne solltet solltet ihr den erst aktivieren wenn ihr das game gedownloadet habt,,,
vor allen leute die noch kleine leitung habne wie 56k modem bis dsl 6000..das wird bei denne eh ewig dauern....


----------



## EliteOrk (19. Mai 2008)

Hey, wäre vielleicht jemand so freundlich mir nen testkey zu pm'en?^^

Ich kann demjenigen auch 1k Gold auf Kult der Verdammten Allianz (wow server) geben :>


----------



## JimmeyMV (19. Mai 2008)

Zidinjo schrieb:


> Für Geld bekommst ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


für geld kann ick mir das spiel kaufen

naja habe auch nur gefragt


----------



## rydal (19. Mai 2008)

falls jemand nen key zu vergeben hat nehme ihn gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rydal (19. Mai 2008)

falls jemand nen key zu vergeben hat nehme ihn gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snizh (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde mich auch über einen Gästepass für Age of Conan freuen. Was ich bis jetzt gesehen hab, hat mich noch nicht 100% überzeugt und leider habe ich keinen Beta-Key bekommen.

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand eine Einladung per PM schicken würde.

Gruß Snizh


----------



## Uzghul (20. Mai 2008)

Würde es auch gerne antesten das Spiel.

Hat wer nen Testkey über, wenn er sein Spiel erhält?
Wäre nice. Wenn ja, dann bitte PN an mich.

lg
Uzi


----------



## pedro_fischer (20. Mai 2008)

Tja, schwer zu erraten was ich auf dem Herzen habe, oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Würde mich natürlich auch riesig über nen Guest-key freuen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bevor ichs kaufe will ich lieber mal schauen, ob meine alte Mühle das noch gebacken bekommt.^^
Ich hoffe für denjenigen, der nen Key weitergibt, gibt es auch nen Bonus (30 Tage frei). Wäre ja nur fair.

Gruß,
Sascha


----------



## meldrakin (20. Mai 2008)

Moin! 

Ja, was ich wohl will.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wieder so ein Bittsteller! 

hab aber auch was zu bieten: biete einen Testacc für Pirates of th Burning Sea 
und
wenn ich das Spiel selber hol(was ziemlich sicher ist, aber kauf halt ungern die katze im Sack) stell ich gern meinen eigenen Key hier zur Verfügung..

Also ihr Barbaren, würd mich über ne PN freuen! 

Greetz
Andi


----------



## Larsson81 (20. Mai 2008)

Ja, wenn da irgendjemand mal einen überhaben sollte, würde ich mich auch sehr freuen. Ich mag das Spiel erst testen, bevor ich es kaufe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WoW habe ich auch erst gekauft als ich es bei nem Kumpel angezockt habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schorki (20. Mai 2008)

Schließe mich mal hier der Mehrheit an und frage mal ganz höfflich ob mir bitte jemand ein Testkey für AoC geben könnte, wäre sehr verbunden.
Danke im voraus.
MfG
Schorki


----------



## Stutenandy (20. Mai 2008)

bekomme auch die ce morgen von amazon...inkl. 5 gästepässen. werde meine bei ebay verscherbeln, mal sehen was die so bringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomtar (21. Mai 2008)

kann ich vllt ein test key bekommen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devesta (22. Mai 2008)

Also ich würd mich hier auch nochmal um einen test acc bewerben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Efgrib (22. Mai 2008)

der spielepackung liegt KEIN buddy-key bei! lediglich ein hinweis, das man in der accountverwaltung welche bekommen wird, im forum wurde mitgeteilt, das diese keys erst freigegeben werden, wenn der launch vorbei ist und die server stabil laufen, man will ersteinmal für zahlende kunden ein gutes spielen ermöglichen eh man die server zusätzlich belastet. niemand wird dieses we mit nem buddy-key spielen können! wer zum start dabei sein will, muss selberkaufen.


----------



## RudiRatlos (22. Mai 2008)

@efgrib

das ist ne antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...du glaubst doch nicht das irgendjemand die liest und danach bescheid weiss oder?

ich bekomm langsam das grauen wenn ich hier im aoc forum stöber das uns die gesammte wow fraktion ganz gewaltig auf die nerven gehen wird und in aoc bald genau die gleichen roxxorimbahunter sieht wie in og oder sw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

